# Questions about and to Women MTBriders



## Birdie (Feb 21, 2007)

I would like to know if any one on here races professionally? or for fun?
How good do you have to be?
Show me the sweetest/hardest things you do (pictures), Please brag a little for me...


----------



## Eileen1523 (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm planning on starting to race beginner class this summer (can't wait) You don't have to be great to start, but if you have fun and stick with it you'll be awesome in the end. Everyone has to start somewhere :thumbsup:


----------



## Bluemaxx (Aug 9, 2006)

My wife started racing in the Beginner Class two years ago and loved racing immediately. She had never ridden before and she was coming in last place all the time. But gradually, she started to understand the sport a little more and pushed herself to do better by setting attainable goals. By the end of the season, she was capable of racing in the Sport class but she decided to finish the season in the Beginner class. 

We recently had our first baby and my wife has not raced or riden in almost 2 years. She is so excited to get back on a bike and just ride but I know she will miss the competition after she gets her legs back. She will start racing again in the Beginner class and hopefully get back to where she was 2 years ago. Can't wait


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm guessing you're talking about XC racing?

I race DH and Super D and the occasional dual slalom. I've only done one XC race and that was the year I started riding. I wasn't very good or experienced at all, but I did fine. Don't worry about not being good enough. If you know of a race near you, I'd go out and try riding the course. I know at our local races the courses are marked days before the race so you can pre-ride it. Why not go check it out?


----------



## Birdie (Feb 21, 2007)

I am talk about all racing from XC to DH i would love to DH race but it may be to hard core for me...what kind of bikes do you ride?


----------



## Birdie (Feb 21, 2007)

one of the few times i didn't wreck....in fact i may have wrecked shortly after.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Birdie said:


> I am talk about all racing from XC to DH i would love to DH race but it may be to hard core for me...what kind of bikes do you ride?


Uh, if that's you doing that drop, you'll be just fine.

I have an AS-X for trail riding and a Ventana El Cuervo for DH.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

That's a good drop! The fact that you aren't afraid to wreck on hard stuff is an even bigger qualifier for DH. People that are scared to push themselves and occasionally dump the bike don't do well.

I am somewhere in the middle... I don't mind crashing, but I am still to timid on big stuff to be a DH racer.

Split the difference... try Super-D!!

JMH



Birdie said:


> one of the few times i didn't wreck....in fact i may have wrecked shortly after.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Birdie said:


> I would like to know if any one on here races professionally? or for fun?
> How good do you have to be?
> Show me the sweetest/hardest things you do (pictures), Please brag a little for me...


i race XC/endurance for fun. i have a real job that puts food on the table and spend my summers racing regionally at the expert level.

a couple of my favorite pics:









NM last fall









preride for a race last summer









log hop from nov. 2002 (??)









south boundary trail, NM 2005

but, really IMO, the hardest things i do are the endurance races. it's hard to take a picture of what it feels like to be in the saddle racing for 6-9 consecutive hours.....but here's one from the finish of a race that took me 8+ hrs...









ORAMM finish - could i look any less happy?! 

if you can drop off stuff like what you did in your picture you'll have no problem racing DH. you couldn't pay me to drop something like that!! 

rt


----------



## Birdie (Feb 21, 2007)

That is what i am talking about those are some sweet pictures, looks like a lot of FUN!!! Endurance racing would be tuff!!! my hubby and i are going to be to a century (100 mile road ride) this saturday...it will probably take us 8 hours (our goal is just under 6).


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

Birdie said:


> I would like to know if any one on here races professionally? or for fun?
> How good do you have to be?
> Show me the sweetest/hardest things you do (pictures), Please brag a little for me...


I race endurance (12-24 hour solos). It doesn't matter how good you are as long as you're having fun!

All my race photos are on my old computer..but here are some pics of me riding in AZ this past October.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Birdie said:


> That is what i am talking about those are some sweet pictures, looks like a lot of FUN!!! Endurance racing would be tuff!!! my hubby and i are going to be to a century (100 mile road ride) this saturday...it will probably take us 8 hours (our goal is just under 6).


thanks.  those are the pictures i go to when i'm feeling crappy about my skills since they make me look like a much better rider than i think i really am. 

i have to admit that you will never see me doing a 24 hr solo. i just don't have the requsite number of loose screws to convince myself that 24 hrs in the saddle would be fun. my ideal race length is about 6 hrs, but i am going to try my first 12 hr solo this summer and see how it goes.

good luck with the century! if you can tuck in with a group it will be a breeze. remember: there is no shame in wheel sucking. hee hee hee! (FWIW, my first century ever was 6 years ago, had 10,000' of climbing and took me 7:15 to complete :thumbsup

rt


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Racing for 24+ hours IS fun!*

You'd be surprised! You think it'd be boring or unpleasant, but it's not! And, as I get older, I find that I am just getting warmed up at the 6 hour mark, when all the youngin's are starting to poop out. Unfortunately, endurance racing does not provide for many great photo opps. Plus, I can't seem to figure out HOW to post any pics! Stay tuned.


----------



## Birdie (Feb 21, 2007)

I think endurance racing will become a lot bigger then what it is now...because it is fun and humans are built for endurance...

I like to hear from y'all and your experiences! thanks!


----------



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Namrita
Did you race at Razorback on Saturday?I thought I recognized you. I raced the 6 hour solo. First ever 6 hour race third mountain bike race.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

Gatorbike said:


> Hey Namrita
> Did you race at Razorback on Saturday?I thought I recognized you. I raced the 6 hour solo. First ever 6 hour race third mountain bike race.


Yes ma'am. I raced the 6 hour too. Fun time, but a little too short for me  What's your name?


----------



## JasonPruitt (Sep 14, 2004)

*rt* no pics of the Bloodrock aftermath to share?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

JasonPruitt said:


> *rt* no pics of the Bloodrock aftermath to share?


nope. i've cleaned blood rock in every race i've done there. it's the pavement at the start that nearly killed me! 






























rt


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

I've been racing DH at the Southridge Winter Series in Fontana, which runs every two weeks until the end of March. This has been the first time I have been in any races, and I've been having a BLAST! Since I'm new to it, I've been racing in the sport category.

I was worried at first about not being "good enough", but not anymore! The race series has become about improving my own riding and doing better each time. I may be one of the slow pokes out there comparitavely, but I'm getting better and more confident with each race!

Here's a pics from one of the races.










Practice run on another day.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Birdie said:


> I would like to know if any one on here races professionally? or for fun?
> How good do you have to be?
> Show me the sweetest/hardest things you do (pictures), Please brag a little for me...


Stop. Take some friendly word of advice and don't start racing. Girls who race are mostly self-centered, aggressive, abusive and unsympathetic. Be cool.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Not sure how to take that comment*



TommyTiger said:


> Stop. Take some friendly word of advice and don't start racing. Girls who race are mostly self-centered, aggressive, abusive and unsympathetic. Be cool.


WOW - is this for real or are you intending to be sarcastic? If the latter, it's not funny or welcomed, at least by this woman. If it's for real, I think you have a personal problem related to a woman or women you happen to know. Please do not generalize about all of us. I certainly don't consider myself to demonstrate any of the qualities you mention and I am sure my friends, including many male friends, would say the same thing.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

TommyTiger said:


> Stop. Take some friendly word of advice and don't start racing. Girls who race are mostly self-centered, aggressive, abusive and unsympathetic. Be cool.


Oh totally!

Every time I've raced, all the women are always yelling horrible things like, "Can I pass whenever you get a chance? Great job!" Sheesh! Like I don't know what they mean by "Great job!"

And the women posting in this thread, well, don't fall for the positive experiences they're purporting. It's just part of their master scheme to draw new women into racing just so they can pulverize them and then dance on top of their pulverized legs yelling, "I win I win!"

And talk about self-centered! It's like every female racer I talk to is exactly like that - always going on like, "_I_ really enjoy racing. _I_ hope to keep improving and _I_ plan on training until _I_ accomplish _my_ goals." Think about someone else, why dontchya!

(So, yeah, like any sport, the higher the level of competition, the more you run into folks who forgot to watch the after-school special where Mario Lopez teaches you that winning isn't everything. In my experience, the beginner women's racers are almost comically polite during a race. At higher levels, it's just fun to be around other competative women who are putting everything they've got into going fast. In general riding, that's a rare experience for me, but in racing, I love giving it my all and still getting dusted by another better, faster, and stronger female. In the end, racing is whatever _you_ want it to be.)

Oh, and remember, second place is first loser.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

TommyTiger said:


> Stop. Take some friendly word of advice and don't start racing. Girls who race are mostly self-centered, aggressive, abusive and unsympathetic. Be cool.


That is the most unfriendly "friendly" advice I have heard in a long time.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

TommyTiger said:


> Stop. Take some friendly word of advice and don't start racing. Girls who race are mostly self-centered, aggressive, abusive and unsympathetic. Be cool.


recently get dumped?



r(me!me!me!)t


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*miss the mark*



catzilla said:


> Oh totally!
> 
> Every time I've raced, all the women are always yelling horrible things like, "Can I pass whenever you get a chance? Great job!" Sheesh! Like I don't know what they mean by "Great job!"
> 
> And the women posting in this thread, well, don't fall for the positive experiences they're purporting. It's just part of their master scheme to draw new women into racing just so they can pulverize them and then dance on top of their pulverized legs yelling, "I win I win!"


Ever pondered about the distinction between being nice and wanting others to believe that you are nice? As regards the positive experiences, women post and upload photos due to narcissism. "Look at me, look at me and my new titus titanium and the sh1tty tin cup I won!!"



> And talk about self-centered! It's like every female racer I talk to is exactly like that - always going on like, "_I_ really enjoy racing. _I_ hope to keep improving and _I_ plan on training until _I_ accomplish _my_ goals." Think about someone else, why dontchya!


This is called fake humbleness. It serves two purposes; 1: make other think you are nice. 2. get to brag about how good you are.



> Oh, and remember, second place is first loser.


Nice, healthy attitude.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*rt* said:


> recently get dumped?


I think he got dumped and then got his @ss kicked by his ex.

But seriously, TommyTiger, I think you have some issues with women. Why else would you hang out in the Women's Lounge and insult us? Your comments are out of line and offensive. I'm leaving this thread.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

TommyTiger said:


> Ever pondered about the distinction between being nice and wanting others to believe that you are nice? As regards the positive experiences, women post and upload photos due to narcissism. "Look at me, look at me and my new titus titanium and the sh1tty tin cup I won!!"


Hot damn.

You've done it!

You've done what the entire male species has been trying to do for...well, ever since Eve ganked that rib, I suppose. You've completely dissected women's motivations, desires, and social dynamics. Thank god.

All these years, I've been trying to do it myself to no avail. The only conclusion I could ever come up with was that everyone seems to act on their own accord.

Thanks for clearing things up, it's so much simpler this way! Except when you think about women who sometimes race, or ultra-competative non-racers, or...wait. Stupid details.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

TommyTiger said:


> Ever pondered about the distinction between being nice and wanting others to believe that you are nice? As regards the positive experiences, women post and upload photos due to narcissism. "Look at me, look at me and my new titus titanium and the sh1tty tin cup I won!!"
> 
> This is called fake humbleness. It serves two purposes; 1: make other think you are nice. 2. get to brag about how good you are.
> 
> Nice, healthy attitude.


Soooo.....

We've ruled out posting about races, riding, bikes, or having fun. Because all of that is just a way to brag about yourself.

And we've ruled out being nice... because that's just a facade to make people THINK you're nice.

So apparently, if you're really a nice person, with a "healthy attitude", you'd be nasty to strangers and drag them and their experiences they try to share as "fun" through the mud because that makes you a better person than sharing and encouraging others.

I can't even begin to fathom why anyone would dump you!

(I won't even get into your reading comprehension skills - if you can't identify sarcasm in catzilla's posts, I don't know where to start).


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

TommyTiger said:


> "Look at me, look at me and my new titus titanium and the sh1tty tin cup I won!!"


hey! that titus isn't new and i didn't win a tin cup.

but other than that you've got us all figured out.

rt


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

connie said:


> So apparently, if you're really a nice person, with a "healthy attitude", you'd be nasty to strangers and drag them and their experiences they try to share as "fun" through the mud because that makes you a better person than sharing and encouraging others.


a. Ha.

2. On a slightly ironic note, the pictures from this thread got me jonesing to try my hand, or feet as it were, at downhill racing. Or just riding. Or, maybe I could tape a paper plate with a race number to my handlebars and wear a party hat. Aaaanyway, I shot you a PM about these possibilities in the ol' beehive state.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

TommyTiger said:


> Besides, I never said boys who race are any better. But I never slept with a guy who raced.


I know what you're thinking - that the racer guys will be faster, more aggressive, and less attentive to your needs compared non-racers. Just explain that you're not another "win" for their trophy case and that spooning afterwards is every bit as important as what happens before.

I'm sure they'll be happy to let you be the small spoon.

Now, go and get 'em, Tiger!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow. This thread started with such potential. But now that it's been derailed . . .

I would guess most racer's are aggressive, confident, and competitive. Aren't those all good qualities, for men and women? Maybe racers make some people feel inferior?

Ant


----------



## Jilleo (Dec 12, 2005)

*This thread does have potential ...*

So I'm going to pretend I chimed in before that whole inane TommyTiger dialogue began.

Endurance racing does have a lot of potential, especially for women. I think women in general are more likely to carry many of the qualities that define a successful endurance racer ... patience, self-sufficiency, but also knowing when cooperation is necessary, pain tolerance, etc. I think that a lot of women will find that while they may not be as strong or as fast as the guys, they have a inner ability to take their bodies right to the edge if its limit and burn long and slow ... whereas guys may just burn out in a blaze of self-perpetuated glory before the end. I'm very new to the sport ... one solo 24-hour race, a couple of MTB 100s ... but it's changed my life. I have no idea how far I can take it, and I'm always excited to try. I dream of riding the Great Divide Race someday, and I consider it a real possibility.

And I'm the kind of girl who was terrible at sports, one of the slowest to run the mile in high school, etc. I don't fit the mold of aggressive and self-confident ... and yes, I do consider those positive qualities. But endurace racing is one of the best ways I've found to look long and hard inside of myself, and face my fears, and realize what I might be capable of. And no, I'm not that young ...

And I think other women might find the same strength in endurance racing. So I encourage you to give it a try.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Thanks*

for bringing us back on track Jilleo!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

catzilla said:


> a. Ha.
> 
> 2. On a slightly ironic note, the pictures from this thread got me jonesing to try my hand, or feet as it were, at downhill racing. Or just riding. Or, maybe I could tape a paper plate with a race number to my handlebars and wear a party hat. Aaaanyway, I shot you a PM about these possibilities in the ol' beehive state.


Woohoo!  Can't wait!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Jilleo said:


> So I'm going to pretend I chimed in before that whole inane TommyTiger dialogue began.




Good move, and great post.

Ant


----------



## Birdie (Feb 21, 2007)

Interesting thread this has turned into……..

Thank you to the women share their experiences with those of us who have never and maybe will never will compete. Thank you for showing us that it is possible to those of us who have just begun.

Thank you to the men who kept it interesting and apparently can’t get a woman of their own….I feel even more bad for any future woman you con into dating you……but for those lonely times come back and visit and try not to post.


oh and thanks cbharping for the pictures of your DH race, i think that would be crazy fun!!

Keep those experiences and pictures coming......


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

on a positive note, my BF races on the road and was so happy to see me cheerring from the sidelines on Mt. Evans that he had tears in his eyes after the race- racers are good people.
It meant so much to him that I wanted to be up there to support him. I have done a few Sport level MTB races and have found it to be generaly very supportive. The whole racing community has a bond- you can't be out there suffereing together and not develop some mutual respect and admiration for your fellow competitors.
But, I also know several guys who MTB and still can't "find a woman of their own". These are not bad guys at all, they just outnumber the girls who ride around here.
As far as the negative comments, It's OK to brag a little Girls!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Birdie said:


> Thank you to the men who kept it interesting &#8230;&#8230;.


A thread celebrating the accomplishments of women bikes is exactly what this forum is about. Thanks for your original post and hope you continue to contribute to the lounge.

Disruptive mean spirited men are not welcome in this forum and will not be tolerated. We strive to keep this forum open to men unlike other message boards which have a separate section, because 99% of men are awesome. However we can and will selectively ban men who prove to be troublemakers on this private website.

love, impy


----------

